# ebuild erstellen Variablen (Definition, Abfrage Inhalt)

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein paar ebuilds nach Vorbild

z.B xine-lib Version 1.2 (mit vdpau Support), xine-ui CVS Version erstellt.

Leider haben die Source Files keine Standard Namen. Deshalb muß man das Zielverzeichnis für's entpacken explizit angeben.

Außerdem werden manche Sourcen vor dem Compilieren mit .configure oder .configure.sh  oder mit autogen "vorbereitet"

Woher weiß ich welche Portage Klassen ich ins ebuild per inherit einbinden muß?

Wie werden die unterschiedlichen Files entpackt?

Wie geht das mit dem Repository auschecken nun richtig?

Wie kann ich die Zwischenschritte ebuild blabla.ebuild unpack compile etc. genauer verfolgen?

Danke für jeden Tipp!

G. R.

----------

## Necoro

http://devmanual.gentoo.org/

und einfach mal durch /usr/portage/eclass schauen ist auch gut. Die sind alle gut dokumentiert  :Smile: 

weiterhin hilft in den Channels #gentoo-dev-help und #gentoo-sunrise nachzufragen  :Smile: 

----------

